# HGH ALL YEAR ROUND AT 2 UI FOR OVER 40



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

I am over 40 and take only gh before my contest (3month at 4 and 6 ui day) but I want to try to stay at 2 ui ever morning all year round, it is better? you opinion,or it is better to take more 3 month before a contest, since my last contest , I am on 2 ui day and I stay very ripped(I look at my diet to ).

thanks

falcou


----------



## Cowsfortea (Mar 11, 2008)

falcou said:


> I am over 40 and take only gh before my contest (3month at 4 and 6 ui day) but I want to try to stay at 2 ui ever morning all year round, it is better? you opinion,or it is better to take more 3 month before a contest, since my last contest , I am on 2 ui day and I stay very ripped(I look at my diet to ).
> 
> thanks
> 
> falcou


Whatever seems to work best for you. If you continue to get good results from 2iu, perhaps go with that. Personally, under those circumstances, I would opt for 6ius for the 3 months pre-contest; it's gonna be a far more effective dose, at a time when you really need it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well 6iu's ed before a show is going to give you better results than 2iu's ed this is common sense.

i have been on GH now for just over 2yrs and do not intend to come off definatly the best way to run it is year round.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

My dad age 58. Runs 2iu GH every morning with 40mg toremiphene and 100mg test-e every week for the last 2 years.

Before he started the self pescribed HRT. He was 12 stone 2 with 20% bodyfat and looks in his early to mid 50s. Mr average really.

2 years later he is 12 stone 10 with around 13-15% bodyfat and looks in his late 40s.

Im certain this last couple of months he has been taking a lot more test, He has shot up to what must be just above 13 stone still looking lean for his age and seem to be sporting a mild moon face!!!


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks friend ok it is better more and 3 months before.

falcou


----------

